# 250 liter water tank



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Looking at getting one but cant find them in ireland

Anyone know where i can get one


----------



## Rob.c (Feb 22, 2011)

I got mine off ebay from a company in minehead, but im mainland uk so unsure what postage would be to you


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

180 is the cheapest to my door


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

there is messages deleted from this trend can the person selling the tank PM me as i might be interested ? 

or can a mod tell me who it was


----------



## dan80 (Feb 25, 2013)

what about this company

http://www.watertank-shop.co.uk/home/baffled-tanks/


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

420 liter is too big


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Any plumbers merchant will be able to get them or Napier Tanks in Belfast (they do GRP tanks) or if you are in the south, Killarney Plastics do them.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

I think i asked i killarney plastics and they said they dont no them


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

you can get 200 plastic barrels with the tap on the bottom, from Homebase or B&Q, don't remember that now, need to check at home.
Just remembered, It was in Argos, outdoor living section. 
they were some 50 quid.
I presume it will be for mobile valeting, with some clever thinking you can mount it in the back of the van without much hassle.


----------



## blabley (Oct 20, 2012)

Quick google brings up http://www.industrialwaterequipment.ie/baffled-tanks.html, never used them...


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

just mailed them thanks alot blabley


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

Any luck james? with the people you emailed

i was just about to order from..

http://www.surecleansystems.com/?product=350-litre-tank-upright


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

I have not emailed them yet, I forgot tbh 
That looks like a good price on that tank


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

im not sure if it is


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

dan80 said:


> what about this company
> 
> http://www.watertank-shop.co.uk/home/baffled-tanks/


25 quid to deliver a whole pallet to NI? CYC want £11.99 for 2 flippin bottles!


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

25 QUID!! wow


----------

